# Fly in the Sky



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

The Civil Defense Siren rends the air of a quiet morning in Armadilloville. What can the crisis be? What evil has 
befallen this tiny Texas town? Tune in to find out.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha, funny.
The trolley ought to get a speeding ticket.
Funny sounding fly...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That T-Rex’s chin must be sore......


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Chops said:


> The Civil Defense Siren rends the air of a quiet morning in Armadilloville. What can the crisis be? What evil has
> befallen this tiny Texas town? Tune in to find out.





Chops said:


> The Civil Defense Siren rends the air of a quiet morning in Armadilloville. What can the crisis be? What evil has
> befallen this tiny Texas town? Tune in to find out.


Chops;

Great video! 
The white boxcar at the rear of your orange tank car train doesn't seem to like the turnout that all the other cars go through OK. Maybe check the wheel gauge on that car? Your "city hall" building, (with the clock tower) looks like the "Back to the future" guys should be using it to jump start their Delorean with a lightning bolt. Hmmm, maybe a future video? 
Also Sandra Bullock and Keanu Reeves Must be stuck to the side of that bus as it  SPEEDS  around town! May the (centrifugal force) be with them too much? Must be some mighty sick passengers on that bus! It's enough to give old Jimmy Stewart  Vertigo!

Traction Fan 😄


----------



## KG Bird (Jun 17, 2018)

I like the siren!!


----------

